#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Scholarships for Electrical Engineering

## Calvin Brave

Hello friends,


Many high school students interested in science and its applications go  on to pursue collegiate degrees in electrical engineering. Because  attending college can be expensive, many scholarships exist that can  help electrical engineering students defray the costs of education and  to encourage prospective students to pursue degrees in the field.							 				  
The Institute of Electrical and Electronics Engineers (IEEE) offers  scholarships to electrical engineering students every year through its  several branches. One of these scholarships is the annual set of prizes  associated with the IEEE Regional Student Paper Contests. To compete,  students must be a member of the IEEE student branch. There are three  prizes awarded in each of 10 regions, in the amount of $800, $500 and  $200. Interested students should contact IEEE Student Services for more  information, as eligibility requirements and deadlines vary by region.
Thanks and RegardsCalvin Brave


Scholarships For Engineering Studies In India







  Similar Threads: Scholarships for engineering/btech students in orissa 2013 Scholarships for UPTU engineering/btech students List of Scholarships for Engineering Students 2011 Scholarships for Engineering abroad? Scholarships Available for Studies in Engineering, Science and Technology

----------


## akireperry

Electrical engineering is such  famous and latest degree for every one. People like to choose this degree for better future. Here I get useful information about   scholarships to electrical engineering students.

----------

